# new goat what kind???/



## nana_4708 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes I got her lastnight she needs a good worming and put some meat on her but she is very tame I think she is a milk goat but what kind???
a cool name also any ideas!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like some type of Nubian cross to me. Very adorable though.


----------



## m.holloway (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice looking goat. I can't help on the bred. But how about Lilly, She looks like she has a L on her side in white and an't Lillys white.


----------



## nightshade (Aug 2, 2009)

nubian would be my guess and I see the "L"too !  Congrats on the new goat, I love getting a new goat especially one with floppy ears


----------



## beefy (Aug 2, 2009)

looks likes she got some nubian in her. she also looks an Ellie.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 3, 2009)

The pendulous ears with that coloration is certainly Nubian influence, but she looks to have a mildly dished face like some other dairy breeds..  Without any other tell-tale characteristics, "nubian cross" may be as close as you can get.

I, too, think she'd make a fine "Ellie."


----------



## MissJames (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm guessing Nubian/Alpine cross.She has airplane ears.They don't fall down completly  flat like most nubians' so she is mostly likely a cross.'I just love a friendly goat


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 3, 2009)

Awww, she looks so sweet.  I agree - Nubian cross.


----------



## mekasmom (Aug 12, 2009)

She has nubian ears and an alpine face with that white stripe.  Her hips look dairy goat not meat goat at all.


----------



## State Line (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, she is deffinitely a Nubian cross.  Maybe Nigi?  How big is she?  BTW she's purdy!


----------



## sred98 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey all.  Just joined this forum, came over from BYC, and also just got my 3 goats yesterday.  This one could be a twin to my wether!  He is a pygmy/nigerian cross, but it looks like she is a larger goat - it's kind of hard to tell.

Congrats!  She's a cutie!

Shelly


----------



## K*S La Manchas (Aug 19, 2009)

I vote Nubian X Nigi cross.


----------



## dianneS (Aug 28, 2009)

I would say nubian too.  I've got a horse named Ellie!  Seems like a popular name for kids these days, the human variety, not goat.

I'm trying to figure out a name for my newest addition.  My husband wants to name her after his mother!  Bernadette!


----------



## beefy (Aug 29, 2009)

the reason i suggested Ellie was b/c of the L on her side.


----------

